# Fast & Furious 8: noch größer & absurder - der erste Trailer mit Charlize Theron



## Launethil (12. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 8: noch größer & absurder - der erste Trailer mit Charlize Theron* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fast & Furious 8: noch größer & absurder - der erste Trailer mit Charlize Theron


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Dezember 2016)

Oh, The Fast and the Furious: Civil War.  

Der Streifen wird sicher nicht doof, aber "eine letzte Fahrt" zum 8. Mal seit dem ersten Teil ist doch langsam zu viel des Guten. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Also ich finde die Filme immer höchst unterhaltsam.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich ja auch.  Ich guck mir die Filme immer gern an. 

Aber langsam sollte diese Filmreihe zum Ende kommen, so unterhaltsam sie auch ist. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Naja, solange sie gute Filme machen, können sie das gerne fortsetzen. 

Lustigerweise ist F&F in meinem Freundeskreis das einzige Filmfranchise, für das sich jede/r begeistern kann. In die Filme könnte ich mit jedem  oder jeder ins Kino gehen, den/die ich kenne.  Alleine das macht die Serie für mich schon besonders.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Dezember 2016)

Übertriebene Stunts, blöde Sprüche, Klischees, Action und dazu Figuren, die für einen Popcorn-Actionstreifen überraschend glaubwürdig geraten sind machen die Mischung. 

Ich sehe die Reihe seit Teil 1 immer gern wieder. Selbst das fürchterliche 2Fast2Furious oder Tokyo Drift.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2016)

F&F ist schönes Popkornkino. Das einzige was ich vermisse ist Paul Walker.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> F&F ist schönes Popkornkino. Das einzige was ich vermisse ist Paul Walker.


Der soll wohl in Teil 9 und 10 zurückkehren.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der soll wohl in Teil 9 und 10 zurückkehren.


Ist das Klonen schon so weit fortgeschritten?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist das Klonen schon so weit fortgeschritten?


Nein, aber die Tricktechnik. [emoji12] 

Man plant ihn auf gleiche Art wiederzubeleben wie in F+F7. Seine Brüder agieren als Körperdoubles, sein Konterfei wird dann mit CGI drüber gepinselt. So las es sich vor wenigen Wochen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nein, aber die Tricktechnik. [emoji12]
> 
> Man plant ihn auf gleiche Art wiederzubeleben wie in F+F7. Seine Brüder agieren als Körperdoubles, sein Konterfei wird dann mit VGI drüber gepinselt. So las es sich vor wenigen Wochen.


Hm, bin ich kein großer Freund von. Der Mann ist tot. Damit könnte man sich ja auch einfach mal abfinden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm, bin ich kein großer Freund von. Der Mann ist tot. Damit könnte man sich ja auch einfach mal abfinden.


Wenn Diesel und Walker im wahren Leben wirklich echte Freunde waren würde ich von Vin auch mehr Anstand erwarten und diese Idee Falken lassen, allein der Würde Pauls wegen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich erinnere mich noch daran, als es in dieser Filmreihe in erster Linie um illegale Straßenrennen ging. Man ist das lange her...


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2016)

Vieleicht will man damit die Familie Walker finanziell unterstützen wenn Paul der Hauptverdiener war.


----------

